# Goldies tough day...sigh



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

So I have been trying to get Goldie spayed for a couple of months now. One time we had to go out of town, so I put it off. Not wanting to leave her right after. Then, she got a case of diarrhea so we waited until she got over that. 

Then yet again, she has an appointment, and the morning of the nurse calls (bless her for doing this) and wants to make sure I knew my normal vet was not there and it was the fill-in. SO no way that was going to happen. I love my vet. 

So TODAY is the big day. We go in, Goldie is not happy to be at the vet, but who would be. I talk with him, he is sooo good. So I leave. I get a call a while later that they did blood work and her liver counts came up very high. At 150. He says dont panic, it could be a number of things. He says he wants to do more blood work and some xrays of her liver. So we will find out what those say, but needless to say she didnt get Spayed. And he wants to wait a couple of months, which means ANOTHER season to go through. Sigh...... 

Im told this can happen with Havs and Joan says put her on an egg a day. Im sure I should have already had her on that, but it gives her the poops. 

So she had a long day and is playing but a little testy. Hopefully its not PMS....


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh. Poor Goldie. Hope everything is OK. Keep us posted.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Goldie!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor baby!!! Sending healing wibes to Goldie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's too bad, Melissa! I hope her liver enzymes stabilize soon. 
Do you think we should be feeding our Hav an egg every day or two anyway? As a precaution? I've heard of many who do this, but don't know if it's really necessary - what is everyone's opinion?

I hope Goldie feels better soon!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Goldie. I bet she's fine, and you're the one who needs the healing because you are worring about her.
I'm curious about the liver enzyme reading. Does this show up in a regular blood test?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
So sorry to hear about Goldie's setback but it is better to be careful and wait until she has the all clear from your Vet .
Use the one you trust as these animals can be susceptible to the anesthesia so it is important you use someone who is used to operating on small dogs .. There is a difference ...
I have a question to ask you as you were concerned about her elevated liver panel . Do you use Swifter products to clean your floors or furniture .
If so please Stop now . It is very Toxic and it is creating liver damage in small animals dogs and cats .
My sister in law had two cats die recently due to this product . There is just a very small warning label and it is very ambigious . 
The other thing that may cause liver problems is antifreeze .. Does she play in the garage /
Watch out for rat poison or mouse poison .
Havanese are very senstive and susceptible to a lot of things including K 9 advantage .
As to feeding her eggs - I think one a week is sufficent .. You might try digestive enzymes in her food so she absorbs her nutrients better . Also they is a vitman mineral powder mix you can buy .. 
Good luck and give the little bunny lots of love ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Do you use Swifter products to clean your floors or furniture .
If so please Stop now . It is very Toxic and it is creating liver damage in small animals dogs and cats .
My sister in law had two cats die recently due to this product . There is just a very small warning label and it is very ambigious . "

Is it really dangerous?? I've been wondering.... we use Mr. Clean 'swiffer' mop on our kitchen floor which is where we keep Ricky most of the time, gated from the rest of the house when we aren't watching him. My BIL told me they stopped using Swiffer when they learned it could harm their dog... but I thought this was more of an urban legend than actual fact.

Do you know where I can see some 'proof' or learn more about this? I would hate to continue using something that could be harmful! We have laminate flooring in the kitchen/dining area and other products have left terrible streaks on the floor. I don't care about switching products though! I just want to be sure it's needed. 

I think I'll go on the web now and do a search about this... thanks !


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k........ here are links about those 'swiffer' products and the supposed danger to our pets:

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/swiffer.asp

http://www.petcaretips.net/swiffer-wetjet-cleaning-product.html

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/swiffer-pet-death.html

I suppose you can use something else if you still dont' feel safe with these products, like vinegar or bleach ....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

This was on the Big Havanese a few months ago and was proven to be a hoax. The best thing to clean your floor with though, no matter what type of floor, is amonia and hot water.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I didn't realize you could use amonia on laminate floors. That's good to know.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

It is the best! Cheap too!! Let the floor dry completely though before you let your pets on the floor.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Just so yall know Goldie is now in heat. Im not sure if that caused her abnormal readings? Since she was so close to heat? She usually goes in every nine months like her mom and we are lucky, but she came in about a month early. Im keeping Stogie away mostly but he is uninterested, which means she is not ready. 

Poor girl its just like having PMS, she just lays around and is not too moody thank goodness! I am still giving her the antibiotics that the vet had her on, but Im wondering how long we will have to wait now?


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Poor Goldie. LOL.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well two days ago Goldie had to go visit a friend. Stogie got a little to happy to be around her. He was insane and no one was getting any sleep. Stogie is depressed so he is moping around. He leaves for Arkansas tomorrow with his new handler. They are going to do a trial run, so I can bring Goldie home. 

Having a boy and a girl is tough!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor, poor Stogie!  I can't imagine having to deal with females in heat and males all aflutter ! Yikes! I'm very glad I don't have that problem. I'll leave that one up to the experts. lol


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Golly ..
I never had to deal with any of these issues . My little guy Asta was neutered and that is in Cosmo's contract as well .. It is just not time yet ..
You people have the patience of Job .. I am sure it is all worth it as they are certainly beautiful animals and photograph so well ..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is neutered and Shelby will be spayed in a few months. But I have to tell a funny story.  My daughter has two mini dachs that she plans to breed, but she was going to wait until the spring. So she kept her little girl in panties and when she thought it was safe, she took them off. 

Well, one day after they pulled her Christmas tree down (that's another whole story), she needed some alone time. So she went into her spare room to finish her Xmas cards and heard the dogs playing. When her husband came in the room and asked what was going on, she said they're playing. He said, I don't think that looks like playing. The dogs got startled and stuck. Her female was trying to climb up my daughter's leg with the little guy hanging on behind. 

She's not pregnant, so they will try again next time.


----------

